# who can do this CPT 51700?



## tgenia (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a Urologist that is having his RN perform CPT 51700, per the desk reference it only mentions that the MD would be performing this. Can our RN do this or not? Thank you


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you billing for the physician?  What kind of location is it?  In our group if the RN is employed by the hospital, the charge is not billable.


----------



## LDH CPC CPMA (Aug 19, 2010)

our nurses always do it, the doctor's don't. I also tell the nurses to charge the 99211 code as well since they are taking the time to do it.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 19, 2010)

LDH CPC CPMA said:


> our nurses always do it, the doctor's don't. I also tell the nurses to charge the 99211 code as well since they are taking the time to do it.



You cannot charge a 99211 for the nurse to perform a scheduled procedure, the nurses time is inclusive with the procedure code so you are billing for it twice.


----------

